# problem with change to high Air conditioner panel.



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivannw said:


> I did.. btw it changes only: HU_NBT_EVO > EXBOX 3001 > HVAC_INDEPENDENT_AIR = aktiv


I don't know then. I am not aware of anything else being needed.


----------



## algino (May 18, 2016)

*IHKA Issue*

Hi shawn ,

I have been following this forum for quite soemtime and understand that you will be able to solve some coding issues here with your expertise.

I have recently retrofitted a pair of bmw F10 front seat with ventilated and massage function with my local workshop here. I have also replaced my aircon climate control panel aka Ihka high which i presumed that comes with ventilated button and heater seat button as well. ( My original IHKA should be IHKA low if not mistaken )

All the wiring has been nicely done up and everything just works as it should.

However , i have noticed that my rear aircon vent ( Not 4NB ) will blows out hot air and and my back will get hot to occasionally ( kind like heater seat accidentally is in function but the weird is i did not press the heater button at all ! ) especially during the long trip driving.

I have checked with my workshop here and was told that they did not manage to VO code the 4NB into my new IKHA ( 4NB version ) and have no idea on it.

We suspected the occasionally rear aircon hot air and heater seat should be culprit of the missing "4NB "VO code and and still finding it hard to solve it now.

I will really appreciate if you can provide some useful guideline or coding method to solve this issues and hope to hear from you.

Thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

algino said:


> ...
> 
> We suspected the occasionally rear aircon hot air and heater seat should be culprit of the missing "4NB "VO code and and still finding it hard to solve it now.
> 
> ...


Assuming this is true, Do you add 4NB to FA and VO Code IHKA?

E-Sys - VO Coding Guide.pdf:
https://mega.nz/#!1xpU2DqY!eVG7F6k0dIFZM5UTbvbFdfZtcHmIpdVSDBnKk8Rzg90


----------



## algino (May 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn , 

Yes we did , but we just can't vo code 4NB into FA no matter how. My workshop is rather experienced in coding and retrofitting too but they just can't solved this out since my last visit few weeks back. To what we don't understand is the new IHKA climate panel supposed to be a default 4NB IHKA and by right it shouldn't be so hard to VO code it. Or it is because we missed some sort like update or important file before VO code it ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

algino said:


> Hi Shawn ,
> 
> Yes we did , but we just can't vo code 4NB into FA no matter how. My workshop is rather experienced in coding and retrofitting too but they just can't solved this out since my last visit few weeks back. To what we don't understand is the new IHKA climate panel supposed to be a default 4NB IHKA and by right it shouldn't be so hard to VO code it. Or it is because we missed some sort like update or important file before VO code it ?


I really do not know. If you create Flash TAL's for car with both 4NB in and out of FA, you can compare them, and see if any other modules hardware (HWEL) or module firmware (BTLD & SWFL) are needed.


----------



## algino (May 18, 2016)

Ok thanks for your advise and we will look into it !


----------



## Jani mughal (May 2, 2019)

*Problem with ccc coding bmw e60*

Hey guys 
I am from pakistan .i have bmw e60 2004 .couple of days ago i faced some error on my ccc i dont no how to fix this and even in my country no onw know how to execute this error well i tell you .....i am facing on climate control that KLIMA_SG_.......WRONG CODING.....and after this error i cant control my cd tracks with knob controller .....could any one here who can help me out how to fix this ..i even bought carly bmw device from germany but nothing is happened as i expected ...please help me out i would b very thankfull


----------

